# Récupérer photo sur Google photos



## Al liboriye (7 Avril 2020)

Comment récupérer des photos supprimées sur Google photos


----------



## ericse (7 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Dans la corbeille ? (Clic sur les 3 barres en haut à gauche de Google Photo, puis Corbeille)


----------

